# Gamer Pc Welche Mainboard und Netzteil



## Endgegner65 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir ein Gamer PC zusammengestellt und zuguter Letzt fehlt mir eine 
Mainboard und ein Netzteil und da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Wäre nett 
wenn mir einer helfen würde. Budget liegt noch bei 100€ und wie findet ihr 
den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte?
Danke im Vorraus!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2014)

Also, AMD ist Intel derzeit klar unterlegen - willst Du wirklich den FX 8350? Ein Core i5 ist zwar teurer, aber du könntest einen Core i3 nehmen, die gibt es um die 100€ und sind vergleichbar mit nem FX-8350 Intel Core i3 4330 im Test bei GameStar.de  Dann hast Du nämlich die Chance, auch mal einen core i5 oder i7 nachzurüsten - bei AMD aber gibt es für die Baords, auf die der 8350 passt, keine wirklich besseren CPUs außer den FX-9000ern, die aber wahnsinnig viel Strom brauchen ^^

Ansonsten: wo kaufst Du denn? Sieht nach mindfactory aus, oder? Ein solides Netzteil sollte ab ca. 50€ kosten, und ein Board Sockel AM3+ für 50€, da gibt es eh nicht viele. zB das hier ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  und dieses Netzteil 8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ oder 530 Watt Thermaltake Smart SE Modula 80+ Bronze - Hardware,



Die Grafikkarte ist je nach Preis gut - aber nicht denken, das sei eine R9 280X! Das ist eine R9 280 und als "Kühlermodell" dann der Dual-X-Kühler von Sapphire


----------



## Endgegner65 (14. Juli 2014)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Für das Nachrüsten ist das kein Problem will die auf jeden fall haben. Aber danke für den Tipp!  
Ja ey ist Mindfactory. Padst das Mainboard zu der Grafikkarte Ram Festplatte?
Und reichen 450Watt aus oder lieber 530Watt?
Und ja ich weiss das es eine 280 ist ^^ Die gefällt mir aber und reivht für meine Bedürfnisse genau so wie der Prozessor. Hoffe du antwortest schnell


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2014)

Das Board reicht völlig aus, sofern die CPU kompatibel ist - schau da mal bei ASRock nach. Es gibt Boards, die nur CPUs bis zu einer TDP (das ist nicht der genaue Strombedarf, aber UNGEFÄHR der mögliche Stromverbrauch) von 95W beherrschen, das steht dann aber an sich auf Vergleichsseiten wie hier MSI 760GM-P23 (FX) (7641-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  in den techn. Daten, und bei dem ASRock steht das NICHT drin http://geizhals.at/de/asrock-980de3-u3s3-90-mxglr0-a0uayz-a979778.html  . Der FX-8350 hat nämlich ne TDP von 125W.


Aber was soll Dich der FX-8350 denn kosten? Ich sehe den für ca 145€ Minimum, und ein core i5-4670 ist in vielen Games bis zu 50% (!!!) schneller als der FX-8350, siehe zB Haswell: Intels neue Core i7-4770 und i5-4670 Prozessoren im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 42) - HT4U.net  oder Intel Core i5-4670K - Seite 7 | Review | Technic3D  oder Intel Core i5 4670K im Test bei GameStar.de    Der 4670k kostet zwar eher 190€, aber ein Core i5-4460 Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für nur 150€ hat lediglich 200MHz weniger Takt, ansonsten ist der gleichstark. Davon merkst Du so gut wie nichts, das sind keine 10% weniger Takt, also auch weniger als 10% Leistungsunterschied. Der ist aber immer noch deutlich schneller als ein FX-8350 UND braucht weniger Strom.


Wegen Netzteil: die beiden sind vermutlich ziemlich gleich - die Wattangaben sind je nach dem ohnehin nicht ganz genau, es gibt Modelle mit 400W, die in der Summe dann doch auf Dauer mehr Strom liefern können als manch ein günstigeres mit angeblich 600W. Die Verteilung der Watt ist neben der Effizienz auch wichtig. Beide Modelle haben aber genug PCIe-Stromstecker und sind eher "markenmodelle", da reichen dann 450W auch aus. So ein PC verbraucht insgesamt maximal 350W, und damit man wegen der Verteilung der Wattwerte etwas Puffer hat, legt man halt 50-100W drauf für die passende Netzteilleistung.


----------

